# Wheeling island pool.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Sorry, I lost my contact with the guy that was giving me pointers on fishing this pool. We have a club tournament there this weekend. Any help will help. Conditions, baits, whatever. I have only fished there two times.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chopper said:


> Sorry, I lost my contact with the guy that was giving me pointers on fishing this pool. We have a club tournament there this weekend. Any help will help. Conditions, baits, whatever. I have only fished there two times.


Lock up. The wheeling area has been tough. On the pike island pool, we've been catching fish just running gravel bars and current breaks all year... it has slowed down the last few weeks due to the lack of current, but fall is coming fast and the fish should start pushing shad on the mud flats... I'd split my time between the 2 patterns.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> Lock up. The wheeling area has been tough. On the pike island pool, we've been catching fish just running gravel bars and current breaks all year... it has slowed down the last few weeks due to the lack of current, but fall is coming fast and the fish should start pushing shad on the mud flats... I'd split my time between the 2 patterns.


Thanks for the reply. I have never used the locks. I'll have to learn. Thanks


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Well here is the sad facts. 20 some fisherman showed up. Only 11lbs of fish were caught by all of us. 2.69 won with 1.68 was big bass. What a sad day. It was hot calm and very little flow. I missed a football swimming a jig along a barge on the bank side. Hiding in the shade. It would have won it all. Oh well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ouch! I feel your pain. Took my son and dad out on Saturday out of Toronto to chase walleye and managed only 7 smallmouth. Just one keeper amongst those.


----------

